# Busfehler mit OP27, PP 17 und im 151 (ET200)!



## sophia0000 (11 Juli 2004)

Hallo. (Das ganze jetzt nochmal ohne Gastzugang)

Vielleicht kann mir wer weiterhelfen. Habe immer sporadische Busfehler auf den Profibus. Im Diagnosebuffer steht meistens die Adresse 3 als Fehler drinnen. Aber wenn ich das OP 27 welches ebenfalls am Db hängt wegstecke ist der Fehler weg!?. 
Das ganze funktioniert manchmal halbe Stunde und das tritt der Fehler wieder dauernd auf. (Cpu zeigt BusF und SF an). 
Die Busleitung von der CPU zum Im151 (ET200) wurde inkl.Stecker ausgetauscht, von dort gehts zum OP27 und dann zum PP17 (PushPanel). 

Ist nun das OP 27 defekt oder das IM 151? oder ganz was anderes? :?:  

Besten Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Markus (11 Juli 2004)

zwei dinge die mir einfallen:
was für stecker hast du?
http://www.sps-forum.de/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=206

oder was ist mit dem pp17, ist das immer eingaschaltet?
sobald ein gerät abgeschaltet wird, wird auch der abschlusswiderstand im stecker nicht mehr versorgt...


----------



## sophia0000 (11 Juli 2004)

Hallo. Danke für deine Antwort.

keine schraubbaren stecker, habe die selbstklemenden grauen busstecker.
aber die habe ich auch schon getauscht auf neue. fehler tritt trotzdem noch auf.
das pp17 ist immer eingeschaltet und ist letzer busteilnehmer.
komisch ist das der fehler jetzt erst aufritt, die anlage funktionierte 1 jahr komplett normal.


----------



## Zottel (11 Juli 2004)

Wenn es ein Jahr funktioniert hat und nun nicht mehr, kommen meiner Meinung nach zwei Ursachen in Frage:

1.Eines der Geräte hat einen Defekt.

2. Es waren von Anfang an keine Abschlusswiderstände an den letzten Busteilnehmern oder einem davon. So etwas kann bei kurzen Leitungen wohl mal funktionieren, aber bei einer leichten Erhöhung störender Einflüsse (z.B. Frequenzumrichter) ist es dann vorbei.


----------



## sophia0000 (11 Juli 2004)

Hi.

kann ich irgendwie herausfinden welcher teilnehmer einen defekt hat. im diagnosebuffer wird adresse 3 eingetragen. (et 200), doch wenn ich das op 27 ausstecke ist der fehler weg.

Wie umständlich ist es das op 27 auf mpi einzubinden? Wenn der Fehler dann noch immer auftritt, dann ist wird wahrscheindlich das im 151 defekt.

Danke.


----------



## plc_tippser (12 Juli 2004)

sophia0000 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi.
> 
> kann ich irgendwie herausfinden welcher teilnehmer einen defekt hat. im diagnosebuffer wird adresse 3 eingetragen. (et 200), doch wenn ich das op 27 ausstecke ist der fehler weg.
> 
> ...



Gibt es nicht noch weitere Einträge im Puffer? Z.B. Zugriffsfehler?

Gruß pt


----------



## sophia0000 (21 Oktober 2004)

*Busfehler behoben!*

Hi !

Danke vorerst für eure Hilfe. Habe vergessen mein Anliegen im Forum abzuschliessen.
Also: Der Busfehler wurde gefunden, es war das OP 27 das kurzeitig einen Busfehler verursachte aber sofort wieder funktionierte. Dadurch gingen natürlich alle anderen Teilnehmer /alle Umrichter, Busanschlussgruppen auf Busfehler. Im Puffer war der Fehler nicht einzugrenzen, da der Fehler nur ganz kurz auftrat.
Habe dann das OP27 getauscht und seitdem funktioniert das ganze wieder.
Lt. Siemens "haben die Geräte das öfter", meinte einer von der Reparatur-Abteilung.

Trotzdem noch fielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Ralle (21 Oktober 2004)

Wenn möglich kommen die OP bei uns an den MPI-Bus, da können sie nicht die ganze Anlage lahmlegen, so ein OP27 hab ich auch Mal getauscht. Außerdem kann man mit dem OP keinen Busfehler analysieren, wenn es selbst am gestörten Bus hängt.


----------



## Heinz (25 Oktober 2004)

@Ralle
genauso machen wir es auch. Je nach Anzahl mindenstens ein OP am MPI.


----------

